# Up for bid



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Learned today our shop is bidding a 900 million dollar building planned to start in about a year. No idea the plumbing price yet, but I'm hoping to see the process...


----------



## CT18 (Sep 18, 2012)

Are they going to go after it solo or team up with another contractor. I know when i was at Great Lakes they went after a few large projects and they teamed up with other mechanical s. Sometimes the generals will break up the project into different bid packs. I am currently doing a auto plant here in the Detroit area that is a massive renovation of robotic and automated equipment. they have the job broken up into probably a hundred bid packs, between 5 mechanical contractors.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

CT18 said:


> Are they going to go after it solo or team up with another contractor. I know when i was at Great Lakes they went after a few large projects and they teamed up with other mechanical s. Sometimes the generals will break up the project into different bid packs. I am currently doing a auto plant here in the Detroit area that is a massive renovation of robotic and automated equipment. they have the job broken up into probably a hundred bid packs, between 5 mechanical contractors.


That's the way the electrical contractors did it for the GM Delta plant near lansing. After that project they shut down the union side and kept the motor shop where I worked.

The last guy I worked for spent over six months with engineers and city inspector to produce a $1.25 million dollar bid for a seven story apartment building to hear the word NO. The entire time I kept telling him "You know the owner isn't going to go for it!" 

I never want to be that big! I've seen what it does to people when they go from small to "I might be big!". Physically, emotionally.... it'll turn a great guy into a D!(k toward his customers, employees, even his family.


----------



## CT18 (Sep 18, 2012)

We also were out there on the Mechanical side, Progressive Mechanical. I was only involved in doing as builts on that one.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

If you get it let me know. I might want to work on that one.


----------



## Pac-12 (May 10, 2015)

No bigge.....were on a FIVE BILLION dollar job....the "Apple Campus"...a "one mile circle spaceship".....Security is so tight....and i am not even supposed to be saying this....lol


----------

